# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: چطور توی Codevision 2 با SD Memory و FAT کار کنم ؟

## rostamiani

سلام
توی Codevision 2 کتابخانه های کار با حافظه های SD و استفاده کردن از FAT اضافه شده ،ولی توی پنجره CodeWizardAVR در این مورد چیزی چیدا نکردم !

1.توی پنجره CodeWizardAVR میشه یک مموری SD اضافه کرد؟
2.مموری رو به کدوم پورت ها باید بزنم ؟
3.آیا برای کار کردن با مموری باید از وقفه ها استفاده کنم ؟

می خوام برنامه ای بنویسم که بتونه لیست فایل ها رو در بیاره ، فایل های انتخابی رو حذف کنه و ... .این توابع توی کتابخانه FAT هست، ولی نمی دونم چطور باید مموری رو به ATmega128 وصل کنم و باهاش کار کنم !

متشکرم   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## farzadsw

تو همون کد ویژن اگه تو قسمت index <help  بزنید sd راهنمای کامل اتصال به مبکرو میاد . 
کلا کتابخونه fat رو همه از یه رفنرس استفاده کردن . همون سایت elmchan . تو اونجا برای کامپایلر winarm کد رو نوشته و سازندگان codevision از اون استفاده کردن .

1. نه
2. به پایه های مربوط به spi باید وصل کنید (mosi ,miso ,sck ,...) 
3. نه

----------


## rostamiani

خیلی متشکرم
چون هنوز نتونستم برد رو راه بندازم، فعلا می خوام برنامه رو تو Proteus تست کنم
ولی نمی دونم اونجا چطور Card Reader رو وصل کنم !

این چیزیه که Codevision میگه :

 



ولی توی Proteus پایه های سوکت MMC خیلی کم تره !!! :



این پایه ها باید به کجا وصل بشن ؟؟؟
تو Proteus پایه Clock داریم ولی توی Codevision حرفی از کلاک نزده 

متشکرم

----------


## farzadsw

mmc رو 2 جور میشه راه انداخت . یکی از طریق spi هست و یکی دیگه استفاده از ds conroller یا همچین چیزی هست (اسمش یادم نیست) . با میکرو کنترلر های avr فقط میشه از طریق spi به mmc/sd وصل شد چون اون دومیه رو نداره.

di,do رو باید به mosi,miso وصل کنید ، sck رو هم به clock .

----------


## rostamiani

خیلی متشکرم ..
تست می کنم و حتما نتیجه رو خبر می دم :)

ولی پس قضیه این تنظیمات چیه ؟



متشکرم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rostamiani

خیلی متشکرم

من کلا می خوام لیست فایل ها رو بخونم و محتوای فایل های txt رو ببینم ولی نمی تونم از مثال های Codevision سر در بیارم   :متفکر: 

حافظه رو اینجوری وصل کردم :



اینم تنظیمات Codevision :



ولی دیگه باید چکار کنم ؟ 
اگه ممکنه یک کد واضح و گویا بهم بدین تا روشن بشم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

متشکرم   :لبخند:

----------


## rostamiani

سلام
آیا لازمه برای قطع کردن ارتباط کارت حافظه کار خاصی بکنیم ؟ مثل Safety Remove توی ویندوز!
می ترسم بیخودی حافظه رو بسوزونم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rostamiani

برای ارتباط با حافظه این کد رو نوشتم :

FATFS *fs;
FRESULT res;
FILINFO fno;
res = f_mount(0,fs);
if (res != 0)
{
	lcd_clear();
	lcd_gotoxy(0,0);
	lcd_putsf("drive number invalid.");
}
else
	while (1)
	{
		unsigned long int fre_clust;
		char *string;
		res= f_getfree("", &fre_clust, &fs);
		lcd_gotoxy(0,0);
		lcd_puts(error_msg[res]);

	    delay_ms(200);
	};
}
که این لرور رو میده :
FR_NOT_ENABLED
اینم توضیح Error :

The logical drive has no work area.

اینم راهنمای دستور :
http://elm-chan.org/fsw/ff/en/getfree.html

فکر می کنید مشکل از کجاست ؟
متشکرم   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rostamiani

کد رو اصلاح کردم ... حالا کار می کنه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

FATFS fat,*pfat;
FRESULT res;

pfat = &fat;

res = f_mount(0,pfat);
if (res != 0)
{
	lcd_clear();
	lcd_gotoxy(0,0);
	lcd_putsf("drive number invalid.");
}
else
{
	unsigned long free_clust;
	char *strtemp;

	res= f_getfree("0:/", &free_clust, &pfat);
	if (! res)
	{
		lcd_clear();
		lcd_gotoxy(0,0);
		sprintf(strtemp,"%e Clusters Free",res);
		lcd_puts(error_msg[res]);
	}
	else
		lcd_puts(error_msg[res]);
}


while (1);

موفق باشید  :لبخند:

----------


## rostamiani

خیلی متشکرم
کار من که راه افتاد  :لبخند: 

برای همین تصمیم گرفتم یک آموزش فارسی برای کار با دستورات کتابخانه CodeVisionAVR 2 بنویسم.خوشحال میشم اگه نظر بقیه رو هم برای بهتر شدنش بدونم

http://ariapedia.ir/forum/topicseen/...04.msg690.html

متشکرم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

> خیلی متشکرم
> کار من که راه افتاد 
> 
> برای همین تصمیم گرفتم یک آموزش فارسی برای کار با دستورات کتابخانه CodeVisionAVR 2 بنویسم.خوشحال میشم اگه نظر بقیه رو هم برای بهتر شدنش بدونم
> 
> http://ariapedia.ir/forum/topicseen/...04.msg690.html
> 
> متشکرم



دوست عزیز اگه ممکنه آخرین نسخه PDF خودتو توی همین سایت آپلود کن تا همه بتونن به راحتی ازش استفاد کنن
ممنون

----------


## roohola2434

اگه میشه کل دستوراتی که در کتابخانه sd کدویژن است رو بگین

----------

